# my future fishing buddy



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is a picture of my 6 month old daughter and as you can see she will be ready to fish with dad soon.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10801&stc=1


----------

